
Hackers hid malware in CCleaner software – The Verge - rbanffy
https://www.theverge.com/2017/9/18/16325202/ccleaner-hack-malware-security
======
ColinWright
The discussion is substantial, and over here:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15274339](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15274339)

